# Pixsy. Anyone use it?



## dhr90 (Nov 18, 2016)

Twitter friend has put me onto it. Essentially you let it scan your Flickr, 500px etc, then it searches the web for your photos, you review any matches, its lawyers put in a claim and any payments are shared 50/50. Sounds simple. Just wondering if its genuine, worth the effort? I've never really hunted for my own photos before, didn't think anyone would try to use them...


----------

